# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  What should I bring with me to start LIVING in the wild???

## Carl Rotebrink

Hi! :D

My name is Carl, I'm 19 (turning 20 in August), and want to make a serious attempt at living in the wild.

I'm hoping I could get some help on what I should bring with me.

I've already made a basic list and just want some feedback.

Survival book (SAS? it's what I could find at my local book store)
Edible plants book
Knife (buck 119) + sharpening stone
Fire striker
Cooking pot
Basic fishing equipment (rod, line, hooks, and sinkers)
Map(s? several?)
Quality string/cord
Water bottle
Emergency money- I don't want to die

Please, let me know what I've missed. I only want to bring what I NEED to survive.

Thanks so much.
:)

----------


## Rick

Welcome home. Well, Carl, you left off a great big chunk of information for us. Like, what kind of experience you have and WHERE you plan on surviving. A couple of important considerations. 

You're going to catch a LOT of flack from the members and I'll tell you why. Asking what you need to survive in the wilderness is a bit like asking what you need to survive a plane crash. That probably sounds dumb to you because the problems associated with surviving a plane crash are a bit intuitive. You've seen plenty of pictures of plane crashes. Well, wilderness survival is no different if you have some experience. It's pretty easy to see where things are going to fall apart. 

Your list tells me you either have a tremendous amount of experience, in which case you wouldn't be looking for advice or you have very little experience, in which case you are about to put yourself in harm's way. So let me start with this. 

1. Do you know how to built expedient shelters? 
2. Do you know how to build fire? (what materials are good for tinder, how to do it when it's raining or showing, the best method for heat reflection)
3. Do you know how to find and purify water (depends on where you will survive)?

We have a LOT of folks come on here asking the same question. I don't think we've seen anyone yet with much experience. However, I could be wrong. Most have a romantic notion and little else. So let us know how much experience you have and answer those three questions and we'll start from there.

----------


## crashdive123

Carl - Welcome to the forum.  I really do wish you luck and success with your plans.  I agree with all that Rick has said in his reply.  You have left me with more questions than answers.  Where?  When?  Temporary?  Permanent?  There is a checklist here that may help.  It'll give us a better idea of what you really want to do, so that the answers you get will be more meaningful.

----------


## nell67

Welcome to the forum,and um,well, yep to what they said....

----------


## Pict

Carl,

You have plenty of time to learn the skills required to do what you propose.  You need to temper this adventure with a base of experience and that can be gained by taking shorter trips.  Start with dayhikes to practice wilderness skills then progress to overnight outings and then multi-day trips.

Being able to handle yourself in the wilderness covers a wide range of disciplines.  So much so that I am convinced there is no such thing as a true expert.  There are people that are good, certainly, but not when it comes to wilderness survival in the global sense.

In the local sense if you take the time to focus on your particular area you could gain the skills to become very independent in the bush you have access to on a regular basis.  What you are talking about is a long term course of study.  Mac

----------


## Sourdough

Welcome to the forum. If you just keep spending more and more time in the wilderness, the wilderness will teach you what you will need. Learn to "Listen" to the wilderness, she is a stern teacher. Living in the wilderness is not about the "Stuff" you take, It is about you being willing to be changed by the wilderness, so as to live with her on her terms. It is about the sensory data you receive, don't trust that rock, don't trust that branch, go no further today, turn back now.

----------


## Rick

Carl - I put together a sticky for you and all those that come on here asking the same question. Perhaps it will give you some ideas and offer you some guidance. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=6837

----------


## RobertRogers

It is not as easy as Tom Hanks on a deserted Island will lead you to believe.  A human requires substantial resources that can easily be depleted in a given area - assuming he has the skills needed to harvest these resources.

More than gear, you need real world experience.

----------


## Tony uk

> Hi! 
> 
> My name is Carl, I'm 19 (turning 20 in August), and want to make a serious attempt at living in the wild.
> 
> I'm hoping I could get some help on what I should bring with me.
> 
> I've already made a basic list and just want some feedback.
> 
> Survival book (SAS? it's what I could find at my local book store)
> ...


No offence, but ive never heard of money saving anybodys life out in the wilderness.

Also, I think you should look more at personal skills than an equipment list. 
There are hundreds of usefull posts on this site packed full of information that should be of use to you, try the search feature for any information you think you require.

----------


## laughingbeetle

Hello Carl. Welcome to the forum.  Please pay attention to the above responses.  Be careful out there. Be prepared for anything.  Wear good hiking boots.  Do not eat the pretty mushrooms.  Take some classes in wilderness edibles for your area.  Read the thread introducing Amy Headrick.  She survived the wilderness, with nothing.  I hope you take the time to read the responses given you.  In my humble opinion to survive the wilderness is to survive a bad situation that circumstances, good or bad, have left you in.  But if you want to thrive in the wilderness, really have an experience where it is just you and Nature, no hold bared and you are loving every minute of it...Listen to the guys on this sight. Noone will steer you wrong. Everyone has your best interests at heart.  Again, welcome to the forum.

----------


## Nativedude

> Carl Rotebrink wrote: *"Hi! 
> 
> My name is Carl, I'm 19 (turning 20 in August), and want to make a serious attempt at living in the wild.
> 
> I'm hoping I could get some help on what I should bring with me.
> 
> I've already made a basic list and just want some feedback.
> 
> Survival book (SAS? it's what I could find at my local book store)
> ...


What you need to survive depends greatly on your knowledge and experience.

The less experience = more gear.
The more experience = less gear.

----------


## Schleprok

welcome Carl, take to heart what info you're being given. Do your research before making any moves. 
And, as someone said before, go out into the backyard, field, what have you and practice. Practice one thing until you know you've got it down (fire with no matches maybe), then move on to the next (shelter perhaps).
As your knowledge grows, your equipment list will change. Don't throw out the old stuff unless you've positively determined it to be absolutely useless. It may be just the thing you need in the future.
*Practice, practice, practice.*

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

*Into The Wild*

read the book, rent the video




> and want to make a serious attempt at living in the wild


it's not something you want to rush into


anyone can go camping (with gear)
just for the heck of it
go into the bush for the weekend with only the clothes on your back and a knife
test yourself early with a few rough days

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

*Rick*:

experience? almost none :S i pretty much only have experience making fires most primitively with a fire striker or flint never tried through means of friction


where? i was planning to go just north of mattawa river provincial park in ontario

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-8...EYFJ-w&split=0


Do you know how to build expedient shelters? i was planning to live in lean-tos with an L-shaped fire reflector and/or tipis


Do you know how to build fire? like i said i do know how to build a fire and i have practiced in rainy conditions not snowy though

if difficult to find dry tinder put some moist tinder between layers of clothing like pockets away from sweat but within proximity of body heat to dry

look for kindling and fuel thats elevated off the ground peel/shave if necessary to reach drier wood

build a platform to elevate the fire off the ground

L-shaped fire reflector
http://www.outdoor-survival-guide.co...h_firewall.jpg


Do you know how to find and purify water? i was planning to use small lakes/ponds, rivers, and streams for my water source and you boil it to purify it?


*crashdive123*:

Where? like i said to Rick mattawa river provincial park in ontario look above for a link

When? soon

how long? permanent


the check list

1. Reason: choice?
2. Location: ontario
3. Environment: temperate?
4. Season: year around?
5. Weather: all kinds?
6 .Temperature: moderate/cold?
7. Number in party: lone person
8. Health: no injuries
9. Equipment: you know my list
10. Desired outcome: sorry but what does this question mean exactly?



*Everyone*: thank you

----------


## crashdive123

Well Carl, with the experience that you have, the equipment you are bringing and the location you are going - permanently - I give your chances of survival less than 10%.  I hope that I am wrong and truely do wish you luck.

----------


## Ken

*On a large enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.*
 Chuck Palahniuk  


How long will your time line be?

----------


## crashdive123

He said his trip was going to be permanent.  Probably correct on that point.

----------


## JRR

I've spent considerable time in the woods, and let me tell you, as romantic as it may sound, doing it permenant is not possible.  Let me rephrase that.  Doing it permenantly, and keeping your sanity is not doable.  Man is a social animal, and as such, he needs other people.  Some more than others.  I'm not a people person, but I've spent as much as 3 months alone in the bush, and upon returning home, I wanted to hug the first person I met.  As a vacation, you can't beat it.  2 weeks, a month, a year can be a wonderful experience, but 10 years?  I don't think so.  Now, I'm talking about leanto conditions and complete solitude.  If you really want a wilderness experience, get a job, buy some land, build a cabin and go to town twice a year for supplies and a lap dance.

----------


## Sourdough

> He said his trip was going to be permanent.  Probably correct on that point.


It is a good and noble thing to feed the bears and wolves, and birds, and the porcupines will eat the bones.

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

i just want to make an attempt at living/surviving with the equipment on my initial list ill get more according to what i need thats what the "emergency money" will be for kind of
food too if absolutely necessary

ill be making monthly visits to town anyway to call my mum to let her know im ok if i am haha
maybe get some pipe tobacco too?

i guess what im saying is that im not shutting myself out im willing to adjust

i just cant wait much longer im miserable in the city

id rather die happy than live miserable you know?

i dont want to discuss my motives for going theyre personal and complicated i just have to go
i feel like i dont have a choice

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

also im going to make sure im within 24 hours walking of town and that ill always be able to get there no big rivers or anything of that sort to hinder me

----------


## Ken

> also im going to make sure im within 24 hours walking of town and that ill always be able to get there no big rivers or anything of that sort to hinder me


Assuming, of course, that you're able to walk.  How about during severe weather conditions?  Blizzard?

----------


## Ken

Carl, after re-reading your posts, it's obvious, to me at least, that you are entirely unprepared for the adventure you are planning.

You have no training.  You have no experience.  You have no idea of what you will need to survive, nor any idea of how to acquire those things in the wilderness, if they're even available to you when you need them.

Your own questions suggest that you lack even the most basic and fundamental knowledge and skills you would need to survive in your own backyard in the wintertime.

I don't mean to insult you - I just don't want you to die at an early age.  I also don't want to encourage you or give you any advice which may only further embolden you believe that you are capable of achieving this dream of yours - at least at this stage of your life.  I believe that Crash was very optimistic when he gave you a 10% chance of survival if you go through with your plans.  I believe that your chances are closer to 0% than even 1%.

You are totally unprepared to survive under the best conditions you can expect to encouter.  Add a serious injury or sudden illness to the equation, and you will most probably die very quickly.  The only benefit you will probably enjoy is a relatively quick death rather than a slow and agonizing one.  My guess is that you'll die from an injury or hypothermia, but I don't discount the possibility that you'll starve to death either.

Get a lot of training.  Get a lot of  experience.  Once you do, you'll probably realize just how foolhardy your plans are, and you won't go through with them.  In which case, training and experience will have saved your life.  Alternatively, if you ultimately do decide go forward with your plans, at least your probability of survival will increase substantially.

Slow down. Learn, learn, learn.  And good luck.

----------


## JRR

Bah, let him go.  When I was about 12, I'd go out in the woods with nothing more than a knife and a box of matches, maybe take the 22 or 410 if I was gonna stay overnight.  He can always go home if he can't hack it.

----------


## Ken

> He can always go home if he can't hack it.


Okay.  And what if he can't?  Are you going to help recover his body?

JRR, did you ever post an introduction?  Your profile doesn't give us any information to evaluate your qualifications to give such advice to others.  Maybe you're an expert.  Maybe you're a jokester.  Maybe you're a sadist.  I'd like to know which it is.

----------


## Ken

> i dont want to discuss my motives for going theyre personal and complicated i just have to go
> i feel like i dont have a choice


Maybe you should speak with your doctor about this........

----------


## Stairman

Just try primitive camping for a week or two first. And I can understand being tired of a city so move to the country. I dont think youll die but I dont think youll stay for long either. Food being your downfall. Especially if you dont have experience with a trap line and edible plants . I didnt see much grub in your checklist.

----------


## Rick

Carl - First, thanks for answering the questions. Truthfully, they were sort of rhetorical for you to ponder but your answers provide invaluable insight. 

Whatever your reasons and reasoning for wanting to do this I think Stairman gave you some good advice. Everyone needs to get away for a bit. Clear the head, flex the body kind of thing. If you give yourself a week, maybe two, then you'll get an excellent taste of what it's like, what you're missing in knowledge and gear and whether it's really something you want to do. Who knows, after a week in the woods you might just see your life differently and decide it's not so bad living in town.

----------


## JRR

> Okay.  And what if he can't?  Are you going to help recover his body?
> 
> JRR, did you ever post an introduction?  Your profile doesn't give us any information to evaluate your qualifications to give such advice to others.  Maybe you're an expert.  Maybe you're a jokester.  Maybe you're a sadist.  I'd like to know which it is.


Nah, I'm no expert.  I'm just a country boy who was raised in the old school.  My parents were sharecroppers until my dad made a few bucks by lying about his age and going to war (WW2).  I just think people make too big a deal out of a kid traipsing about in the woods for a few days.  Worst case scenario, he'll come home hungry.  I mean, seriously, he MIGHT fall off a bluff to his death, but no amount of preparedness can stop that.  He's much more likely to get hurt on his way to Wal-Mart.

----------


## crashdive123

> Nah, I'm no expert.  I just think people make too big a deal out of a kid traipsing about in the woods for a few days.  Worst case scenario, he'll come home hungry.  I mean, seriously, he MIGHT fall off a bluff to his death, but no amount of preparedness can stop that.  He's much more likely to get hurt on his way to Wal-Mart.


JRR - you may want to go back and re-read the posts.  He wants to head off into the wilderness permanently, not for a few days.

Carl - I think that Stairman's advice was very sound.  Do it for a few days to a week at a time.  Find out what gear you really need.  Find out what skills you need to practice.  Then you will be better prepared for a longer stay.

----------


## Bibow

Carl, I think you have a good idea (contrary to the beliefs of others) but if you want to live "forever" than you need to think long term; at least bring a gun or bow, rope , axe, gill net (sshhh we won't tell anyone)  and sleeping bag just to name a few.  Also, read *a lot* of books, read about the people who knew long term primitive survival the best: the native americans. one book i would suggest is a book i think is titled Survival tactics of the Alaska Kutchin, very good and informative. Just my 2 cents.
Also read the official book thread an this forum, a good read about reads.

----------


## Schleprok

Carl, gotta be something there if we're all telling you basically the same thing.
Like I said before take it to heart. Everyone is concerned for your safety and well being. 
Once again. Practice.
When you believe you are good enough to make the trek of your dreams, put it off a bit longer. Then when it's really raining hard, kinda chilly. Fill the tub full of cold water, dump in two bags of ice, empty your pockets of everything. Submerge yourself completely in the tub. Wait 30 seconds. 
Then get out of the tub, go to your practice place and build a shelter and fire. Manage that and you may do okay on your trek.
It's one thing to build a shelter, fire, etc, under ideal conditions. Doing it when Mother Nature is in a bad mood is completely different scenario. 
I wouldn't attempt brain surgery without years of training and apprenticeship. Same applies here.
Your decision. Just remember the SWAT team logo:     *1** (one a__ to risk) yours!

----------


## Goloth

> also im going to make sure im within 24 hours walking of town and that ill always be able to get there no big rivers or anything of that sort to hinder me


Okay my friend, I'm seventeen, however, I've spent my own amount of time in two different types of wilderness which would pretty much be Desert landscapes, and mountainous forest landscapes.  Now, since it's Ontario, I would say that you're going to obviously be dealing with the latter.  Now my friend, to start, as they said, it seems you are lacking survival experience, I completely understand your motives, you want silence, you want to prove you can do something on your own, and you want a simple chance to get away from everything and straighten your thoughts by first proving to yourself you can do something difficult and challenging such as this.

Now, to get serious, you obviously lack the experience, highly unfortunately.  The gear you did advertise was... a good start, however my friend, what you want to do, even if you are the most experienced mountain man in the entire history of the world, is review the basics!  The basics of wilderness survival are... basic... well that doesn't get us anywhere you say, however think of what you would obviously need to survive a weekend in... let's say... the middle of the Alaskan wilderness, the harshest environment known to man.  What would you need?  Put ALL of that down on a piece of paper, then narrow it down to bare essentials.  Now you may ask obviously, how in the hell is this going to help me?  To prepare for the best conditions, you must first prepare for the worst when it comes to mother nature my friend, you will learn that fast.

My second piece of advice to you is take a wilderness survival class, there are some that teach up to two days of survival with nothing but a knife.  However keep in mind, there is much more out there besides just you, the water, and the trees.  You got predators, bears, cougars, lynx, several dangerous animals bro.  I'd bring a .45 if I were you, (unless you plan on making spears out of rocks and sticks to defend yourself at a range).  Here are some wilderness survival training classes in the Ontario area, I checked google  :Big Grin:  - http://www.northernedgealgonquin.com/survival.html - there's an older class to give you an idea of what you'd learn.

My third piece of advice to you is to stick around the forums here for at least... a week and a half, read and absorb every single piece of information you can about survival here.  Have you even thought of what kind of clothes to wear out there?  I bet not, you can find out what kind to wear on here, what's the most durable, the most flexible, the best prepared, all of that.  Hell, you can even find what the best kind of flint strikers are on here I'm sure, this forum will be a fountain of information to your mind man.

My fourth piece of advice to you is BRING A F--KING FRIEND MAN!  Loneliness and hopelessness are probably the #1 killers of people trying wilderness survival.  You get lost, you're gonna be lost for a long time man, and unless you got a partner to help you prepare camp, get food, and keep you social company, you aren't gonna get far, trust me on that.

My final piece of advice is, listen to these guys here, even me (not that I'm an expert, hell, I wish I was.) You'll learn fast what it takes, and then work your way up man, don't just jump in.  The rate of survival in the area of the world you're talking about (Canada) is probably VERY SMALL due to the fact that it's one of the most undiscovered places in the world as far as the woods go, as you know, the cities in Canada are in the south, when you get more center or northern, it gets very unforgiving in it's climate.  Just keep safe man, get it going, and ease yourself in, if you jump in without looking down you can end up at the bottom of a problem you can't swim yourself out of man, keep that in mind and good luck.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Schleprok

Goloth, you have a good head for 17...
Excellent Post!

----------


## Nativedude

> JRR wrote: *"I've spent considerable time in the woods, and let me tell you, as romantic as it may sound, doing it permenant is not possible.  Let me rephrase that.  Doing it permenantly, and keeping your sanity is not doable.  Man is a social animal, and as such, he needs other people. . ."*


I have to wholeheartedly disagree with this statement. There are men and women that live a secluded (hermit) lifestyle--prefer it-- and are living just fine. I, personally, know people that live this way and prefer it to being around others, except for an occasional visit.




> Carl Rotebrink wrote: *"i just want to make an attempt at living/surviving with the equipment on my initial list ill get more according to what i need thats what the "emergency money" will be for kind of
> food too if absolutely necessary
> 
> ill be making monthly visits to town anyway to call my mum to let her know im ok if i am haha
> maybe get some pipe tobacco too?
> 
> i guess what im saying is that im not shutting myself out im willing to adjust
> 
> i just cant wait much longer im miserable in the city
> ...


Carl, first of all, taking off in the woods with little experience is foolhardy at best and a death sentence in the worst case scenario. I don't know you, but I sure would hate to think or know that something happened to you on your quest.

Taking off deep into the wilderness is NOT the same as weekend camping or exploring the woods near your home. It is a SERIOUS undertaking that must be planned and thought out CAREFULLY.

I have been in the woods my whole life, but before I packed up and moved deep into the wild backcountry, I lived in remote areas (close to civilization). I lived in a cave for 2 summers and 1 winter to see if I could do it. And then I carefully planned my move to Alaska. It took 4 years total to plan and get moved to where I am now. I have been here for 8 years and have been able to do so because of my pre-move preparation.

Second, trying to live in just a lean-to shelter tells me you are very inexperienced and it is not a reality. A lean-to is a summer shelter that works where temps remain in the 70's during the night. That does not happen in Ontario. It gets cold at night up there. You will need, at least, a 3-sided shelter that will retain heat. Something covered with thick bark or wood.

You would be better building a wiki-up, but that takes a lot of time and experience to do. It must be practiced prior to trying it in the deep backcountry.

Third, the statement *"im going to make sure im within 24 hours walking of town and that ill always be able to get there no big rivers or anything of that sort to hinder me"*, is a pipe dream. Any number of things can happen and have happened to people whom were less than 250' from their vehicle, and they died from hypothermia because they were not able to get to there vehicle or help. So being "within 24 hours" is a long way to travel if you are injured, starving, dehydrated, etc.

PLEASE, PLEASE, take your time and think this through before you take off half-cocked because you're tired of the city. I was too (sick of the city), but I planned and made preparations before I took off.

Take some time and as Goloth said, Take a wilderness survival course. Take the time to find out what it's all about!

----------


## BK-72

> I have to wholeheartedly disagree with this statement. There are men and women that live a secluded (hermit) lifestyle--prefer it-- and are living just fine. I, personally, know people that live this way and prefer it to being around others, except for an occasional visit.



Those are the exception, not the general rule.

----------


## oly

Carl it seems to me that you just wont piece and quiet to get your $hit together, seems like your one of them that will go all out 100% or not at all with that said you most likely will end up 100% dead
Try to find some neutral ground like camp just outside of remote but close to civilization location to find your piece and get your $hit together, as your skills improve the most likely you will survive.
Have you considered self defence against predators?

----------


## endurance

Carl,
I totally understand the attraction to leaving society behind and heading out into the woods with nothing but what's on your back and escaping from your current world.  At 19 I was there, too.  I'm 42 now, but then I decided to drop out of college, go on a five week solo road trip with my 50mpg Civic CRX filled with food and camping gear, hike the Grand Canyon, camp in the high California deserts, and then fate stepped in.  I stopped by a Forest Service office and started talking with a "ranger".  One thing led to another and eventually I applied for a volunteer position on a wilderness trail crew.  It wasn't purely volunteer work.  I worked 40 hours a week and received free housing and a $10 a day stipend (which at the time was enough to buy my groceries).  What I got out of it was the experience I needed to thrive in the wild.  It wasn't about survival, it was about living without and creating things with your own hands.  Building bridges across raging rivers with a crew, some basic hand tools, and the sweat of your brow is some of the most rewarding work you can ever do.

The number one thing on your list of things to acquire right now should be experience.  The kind of experience you need demands training wheels if you want to survive.  You need someone to point you in the right direction, look after you, and concentrate your energy into what matters.  We're not talking about a lifetime here, we're talking about a summer or two working in the right field with the right people.  It doesn't have to be with the forest service, it could just as easily be with an outfitter guide service, maybe a log home construction crew, a park service crew, or by paying for the experience with something like Outward Bound or NOLS.  Some community colleges also have courses in orienteering, wilderness survival, construction crafts, and of course, first aid.

If you're feeling barraged by this group, it's because you're not the first to walk in here and say that you want to walk off into the woods and scratch out your own existance.  It's a common feeling, but if you want to survive, you need to get the skills and experience to back it up first.  The first time you experience hypothermia you need a good friend there to bring you back from the edge.  If you're alone your first time, you'll die.  The consequences are high and we just ask that you respect what you're getting into.

Mark

----------


## Schleprok

Some great ideas for you Carl. Give them another read and think on it a bit. 
Is there a rush on your part? Or, could you be like the kid on Christmas Eve and just hold on a little bit longer?
If you can hold on, give yourself a timeline. Say, one year. In that time you need to learn as much as possible, practice as much as possible, etc. Don't go all out on equipment until halfway through. You will have a better idea then of what you have to have, and what you can do without. 
Give Endurance's post a lot of thought. Great idea. Something along those lines would get you away and started. Learn as you go, but not be totally isolated. Plus give you more prep time for the big move. Great way to spend a year.

----------


## oly

I noticed that you have fishing equipment and there's one thing you need to know, if you smell like fish, in the bears eyes you must taste like one.

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

so ive been thinking hard about what ive been told here and now the plans just to go to north bay and ill see what i do from there might like you guys suggested stay there for a while get a job an apartment and learn much more get experience

thanks again everybody really i know that youre telling me not to go because you know how dangerous it would be

ill be in touch?

most sincerely

carl  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck to you Carl.  Don't hesitate to come around and ask questions, or just hang out.

----------


## Ken

Yeah Carl, what Crash said.  Good Luck!  Stay on-board with us.  Take some day and weekend trips with a friend, and you'll soon gain the experience you need for the long-term hikes.  The folks here who have actually lived the type of life you contemplated are a rare breed.  Maybe you will be too.  Just get some training and experience first and stay in touch!

----------


## Gray Wolf

Via Con Dios!

----------


## Obsidian

> so ive been thinking hard about what ive been told here and now the plans just to go to north bay and ill see what i do from there might like you guys suggested stay there for a while get a job an apartment and learn much more get experience
> 
> thanks again everybody really i know that youre telling me not to go because you know how dangerous it would be
> 
> ill be in touch?
> 
> most sincerely
> 
> carl


Carl,

You have done the right thing by seeking advice on this forum. You are wise, and will become wiser.

Many, many folks on this board I'm betting were motivated by a need, maybe even urgent, to get away to collect one's head in one place. 

I'll speak personally for a moment. I don't know if you can relate to this or not. I've suffered from depression my whole fricken life. I often dream of going into the wilderness to test myself, to go right to the edge. If I die there, then I die in paradise. If not, I come back stronger. I've even dreamed of going out there and purposefully going well beyond the edge and never coming back if you catch my drift.

But you know what? About ten minutes after being out there, all I want to do is stay alive. The wilderness is an amazing place to heal the ailments that defy all medical knowledge. I don't know that anyone can explain how; it just does.

To quote John Muir: "For every unfortunate it kills, it cures a thousand." He was known for being physically ill unless he was out doing nutty things in the wilderness.

So by all means do it! Go to that edge if you must. 

But first, get your brain into some good survival books. You'll find recommendations on this board. SAS is a good one. I would add Cody Lundin's 98 Degrees, which I think many of us would recommend. 

No here's my big warning to you. If you don't get the skills first, you may realize something else within 10 minutes. You'll want to live and get scared scatless that you don't know how. And thay my young Jedi will ruin your trip, and you'll come back feeling worse than before.

OK, that's the head part. Then do as others suggested and get out there on shorter trips and practice those skills. Then practice them again. Then again. You can't learn it all in a book. Your skills are never complete and they are only embryonic at best from book knowledge. As Dirty Harry said, "a man has got to know his limitations."

Best of luck, and post us.

----------


## Schleprok

Carl, good luck. Try and find a spot close by where you can just go sit in the woods. Long ago, I used to do that very thing. Living on a ship, sharing a room with 30 guys. Gotta have some me time. In homeport, found a small wooded area and would just go sit for a spell. Amazing how it recharges the batteries.

----------


## Weaponbb7

Carl i understand your desire, i've had the fantasy too many times. 
the one thing that concerned me most bout this is it reminded me of the classic "into he wild." i got into all the survival stuff backpacking. if you honestly want a break try and find some experienced trail buddies and hike some the of the Appilachian trail and practice you skills. honestly i could not think of a worst place to spend time than in remote part of canada lol.

----------


## Ken

Weaponbb7, how about an introduction?   :Smile: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## trax

> .....honestly i could not think of a worst place to spend time than in remote part of canada lol.


That's encouraging.

----------


## Rick

Look at it this way, Trax. No matter where you go you'll enjoy a better place than where you are now. Things are looking up!

----------


## crashdive123

Trax - looks like your efforts to keep the rif raf out have been successful.

----------


## trax

> Trax - looks like your efforts to keep the rif raf out have been successful.


oh yeah, got yer pristine wilderness right here.

----------


## Rick

No Trax. It goes something like this. 

Extra! Extra! Read all about it! Pristine Wilderness available in a remote part of Canada. U.S. study reveals worst place to spend time!!!!

----------


## oly

Not to be a smart a$$ but Carl, are you still alive and doing well?

Don't they have Internet access there?.....OK this statment was.

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

im ok thanks  :Smile: 

schleprok,

the test you were talking about filling the tub with cold water two bags of ice and submerging for 30 seconds then going out in the chilly rain making fire and shelter with nothing... how would one do that?

how does one start a fire in a down pour with sticks with a time limit from being cold and wet?

i really liked your post



also im moving to north bay (the city) in early september

woods will happen when im ready

how will i know when im ready except for passing the tub test  :Wink: ?

----------


## Sourdough

Carl, Glad to see you are well, stop in more often. I for one am rooting for you, I believe you will be an Outdoorsman. You got the fire in your belly. :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Carl - I agree with Hopeak.  You seem to have a good head on your shoulders and will do fine.

----------


## loki

I do understand your sentiment to abandon all and live in the woods solitarily, yet as has been mentioned plenty of times, get some basic skill first. Try a weekend excursion into the wilds on you own, the things you will need then are the things you will need long term plus extras. What will you do for cash, even the frontiersmen had to have a skill to aquire things they needed through trade. In todays modern times you will need currency, because at some point you will need to resupply. Even if it is basic things like salt, shoes, boots, flour, water treatment tablets, soap and other goods that you are commonly used to.

----------


## loki

I answered above with what I thought was the best advice but to be specific and answer your original question I would say for starters living in canada, lots of extra clothing for the weather changes, salt for seasoning and preservation of fish and wild game, shovel, axe, two or three knives, rifle (something that can hunt both small and medium size game) .223, .243 or even a shotgun. Cooking and eating utensils, hammer saw and other hand tools along with nails to make yourself a shelter .

----------


## oly

Glad to hear from you Carl, I have been concerned. Just make sure that you learn how to crawl before you walk and learn how to walk before you run

----------


## brush beater

> Hi! 
> 
> My name is Carl, I'm 19 (turning 20 in August), and want to make a serious attempt at living in the wild.
> 
> I'm hoping I could get some help on what I should bring with me.
> 
> I've already made a basic list and just want some feedback.
> 
> Survival book (SAS? it's what I could find at my local book store)
> ...


I am new to the forum but I have some suggestions (to add to the main response that you have already gotten about survival training).

If you are going to live outdoors and away from civilization your tools and resources must be sturdy and not require any logistical upkeep to work for an extended period of time (i.e. does it need batteries or gas).

You have to have a plan, a backup plan and a backup backup plan for the basics.
Food : you have to gather enough food to sustain yourself without expending more calories than you take in. I suggest automatic fishing reels as several can be baited and left to reel a fish in while you are starting a fire, building shelter etc. If you include military trip wire (usually green and yellow) you can make snares and squirrel sticks that require no bait.  Gathering edibles in the area is also good. The main thing is that you have a backup to your food supply. If there are no fish then you have squirrel or other small animal, if there are no squirrels you have fruit and edibles to rely on.

Fire: Knowing how to make fire without matches is a must have skill. You cannot carry enough matches ( I know I have tried) to last forever. A sturdy steel and flint is an asset
One must also pack a saw or ax to gather fuel for the fire.

Shelter:  depending on climate one should have a sturdy tent or a hearty tarp to at least have a basic way to keep out of the rain and the wind. One can also learn to use natural materials to make a solid lodge out of. (multi use of the saw or ax is handy here too)

water: you can start with comercial filters but they have the limitation of replacing the filter or element. You have to develop a way to purify the water that is as effortless as possible. If you are going to boil it you have to pack a pot and this is also where fire making skills are needed again.

The bottom line is not what you pack it is the base of knowledge that you must rely on in the wild to satisfy these 4 basic needs

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Brush beater - how about heading on over to the Introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## wareagle69

well i have ignored this thread until now.
carl, don't know if you are still checking in or lurking but heres my 1.50 worth
i am from st catherines, was born there, my uncle whom i am named after is quite well known there. when i moved back to canada i moved back to the thorold area then niagara falls so i know th area very well. a few questions
do you know the mattawa area?
north bay is goo area to start if you plan on the mattawa or even the algonquin area
i live just to the west of sudbury would you like to spend a week or two training with me?i could asses your strenght and weaknesses and help prepare you

----------


## oneraindog

> i live just to the west of sudbury would you like to spend a week or two training with me?i could asses your strenght and weaknesses and help prepare you


at the risk of butting in i would like to know if you would be willing to extend that offer to other newbies...like me!  :Smile:

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

wareagle,

since you live in the sudbury area how badly has the acid rain affected the lakes and such? my best friend goes hiking in killarney annually and shes told me that some of the lakes shes seen are so bad that theyre totally unable to sustain life at least for a while to come due to the acid rain
just wanted to see how true that is or if the lakes she told me about are uninhabitable for other reasons

how is north bay goo to start? you know to me the area just looks good on the map because to me it looks like its right around where population density starts to really drop but its still got some bigger cities around it...

AND
actually
when i first started thinking about moving north i was thinking of moving to sudbury but then my friend told me about the acid rain stuff and i NEED to be able to fish even if its just for fun without having to worry too much about where so thats why i asked about the acid rain "stuff"

FINALLY
thanks so much for the offer is it something we can talk more about once i get up there in the fall?

most sincerely  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Carl - Wouldn't talking to WE NOW be part of your planning process? Why would you wait until you get up there to decide whether that's what you want to do? 

What if WE tells you that you need X, Y and Z with you and you don't have it? Planning preparations should begin as far in advance as possible and waiting until you get there seems rather short sighted to me.

----------


## wareagle69

when was the last time your freind was up here? the problems from the 70's and 80's are long gone with the scrubbers and the super stack, very green up here now, lots of ways to live off the bush, but even if you are worried then move to the west of sudbury since prevaling winds would move the polution from the stacks east, i eat the fish and wild foods from the burwash area and the killarney area w/o hestitation at all

----------


## endurance

Carl, Have you found any kind of an outdoor mentor to help you learn?  If not, look at local outdoor clubs and stores or even local colleges for folks who have experience in the outdoors and start to befriend them.  Almost everything I learned about primitive skills came from a coworker in the forest service who never had a son, but treated me like I was his own.  He talked both common sense to me and about what I'd do in the most impossible of situations.  That in turn got me into "what if" thinking, which becomes a tool for the mind that allows you to stay one step ahead.

Pick up a copy of Deep Survival by Laurence Gonzales.  I've found that most folks who read it acquire an innoculating effect.  You tend to never enter a situation the same after you read it.  You pick up on the early warning signs of everything quicker.  You see a particular cloud and your mind starts going to "what if that storm dumps two inches of rain and hail in the next 20 minutes?" and take action to ameleorate the threat.  It's the early recognition that most newbies lack.  The real threats don't even pop up on their radar until they're neck deep in $hit creek.  A mentor can help show you what to look for better than any book, but failing that, Deep Survival is a good place to start.

----------


## Oasis de Tucanes

It's obvious you are a kid from the modern world. I won't elaborate.
I suggest you try to find some volunteer work at an Indian reservation. 
From your original post, you are absolutely starting from scratch.
Sign up for the peace corps and go live in a " third world" country for a couple of years. Something on this order will awaken you to reality.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Hmm...read the book, "Into the Wild", and don't end up like that guy.
As was said earlier, take short jaunts and begin to learn the skills. Start small and work up.
Keep in mind that even that guy that built his cabin in Alaska in the 1960's (you know, the one thay always show on PBS during pledge drives) didn't live in the wild permanently.
Just be sure your reason for wanting to live away from everyone and everything is going to sustain you. That is your and your God's business not mine, but wade before you dive in.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

That Peace Corps suggestion is a really good one, OdT. Thanks for that.

----------


## Carl Rotebrink

hey been a while but im doing great :)

in case youve been wondering what ive been up to im now planning to attend a 2 year bushcraft program at a school in sweden which is where im from btw starting august 2010

would like to thank you All again for your advice especially the criticism

Sincerely

Carlos :)

----------


## crashdive123

That's awesome.  Have a great time and keep us posted.

----------


## gryffynklm

Carl, that is fantastic, I envy the opportunity you have. Definitely keep us posted. If you set up a blog let us know, I would actually follow it. 

Karl

----------


## BStreet18

I just finished watch a program called "Alone in the Wild".  I forget if it was on Discovery channel or Nat. Geo., but the guy tried to live in the wild (Yukon) and his goal was 3 months.  He had some rice and oats, a shotgun and rifle, and fishing gear.  He made it for about 50 days.  He had a hard time getting food.  He said the worst thing wasn't the lack of food or the weather, but the lonelyness and lack of human interaction.  The guy who inspired "Into the Wild" also realized this once it was too late.

----------


## Dross

Hey Carl
         Hope you're still doing well man, I've been reading this thread tonight, and just want to give you a hand for being willing to heed sound advise and take your time. It's hard to put a dream on hold, and even harder to take sour medicine with no sugar. So good on ya man, keep at it. and live the dream.

----------


## cranky1

most important thing you need is a sturdy wife. a plump one is best. you may have to eat her!

----------


## owl_girl

i dont know if this has been said i skimed through but i didnt see it. i think a dog might be a good idea to help you hunt, track, carry things, protect you and your food, and as company. good luck.

----------


## Seniorman

I just happened to stumble across this thread, albeit an old one.  Just curious if Carl Rotebrink has contacted anyone here, since he began his two year bushcraft school in Sweden??  If he stuck with it, I hope when he finishes it, he'll post a "blow-by-blow" account of his stay there, the courses and practical learning experience.

I would think that after two years of bustin' the boonies under good supervision with competent instructors, he'd know a good bit more about the outdoors, than when he first posted here.

S.M.

----------


## Beans

> Carl, good luck. Try and find a spot close by where you can just go sit in the woods. Long ago, I used to do that very thing. Living on a ship, sharing a room with 30 guys. Gotta have some me time. In homeport, found a small wooded area and would just go sit for a spell. Amazing how it recharges the batteries.


Quite Time is where you find it. After the divorce I would sometimes walk out to the garage in the middle of the night. Start my Harley and go for a long night time ride.

Leaving the city behind and spending a couple of hours riding sole, enjoying the solitude. open skys above, no traffic, no city noise just me the machine and the open road. It did wonders for me.

 Other times finding a quite place in the desert, enjoying the solitude no hustle/bustle, no "white" noise just nature. Just turning off the vehicle and enjoying what is around me also helped. A couple of hours or a weekend trip all served to skim the problems away. A small fire, a good book and a clear mind let me face the workday renewed.

----------


## tank

Hey Carl
For tools, I would recommend the trinty of Nessmuk, let me explain, once upon a time there was a man amoung many named George Washington Sears, he was a writer for some of the outdoor magazines in the late 1800's and early 1900's. He had a pen name of Nessmuk, His trinty was a folding at that time 2-bladed pocket knife, a double bit or two bladed hatchet, and a special made hunting knife, after great serching I have found copies of his trinty. But just to thing about that trinty.
A pocket knife, I prefer a 3-bladed what is called a stockman knife, a hatchet a regular hatchet will work it could be used as a weapon if needed, cutting wood, driving tent stakes, driving stakes for traps and other task you could think of. The hunting knife everyone need a good knife. Nessmuk would go out into the wilderness with his trinty and a 20 pound pack for weeks getting information for his articals in the magazines. But he had the knowledge and mind set to do all of this.
I livedin the U. P. of Michigan for years, I would never go out into the bush without a good hunting knife, a heavy caliber gun, a compass, and some way to start a fire, ( several ways). 
I would suggest try some camping in your back yard with what you think you would need, at least that way you would be close to home incase of trouble.

REMEMBER MOTHER IS NICE TO HOLD AND IMBRACE BUT SHE WILL KILL YOU IF YOU LET HER.

Good luck, it sound like alot of people are willing to help if needed or wanted, take advantage of it.

Tank

----------


## hunter63

Tank, You do know that this thread is over 2 years old, since anyone has heard from Carl, right?

He is one that did apparently head on out and did well for 6 months or so....

I'm sure everyone would like to know how he has fared, and wish him well.

----------


## Rick

And your mother is a lot tougher than mine. Mine might cut you with a razor but she'd never just out and out kill you.

----------


## socom2173

"What should I bring with me to start LIVING in the wild???"

...A fully stocked Camera Crew!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

